# HELP! Oven bit the dust...



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

My ailing oven is today toast. New one comes tuesday. However I still need to cook for this family of 5 until then.
Today I planned on Cordon Bleu Casserole, I'm not feeling too well and didn't want to make the real deal. Well now I can't bake it, and the chicken really should get used today, as well as the ham slices. I really still want to eat Cordon bleu.... or something close. Any ideas?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have a gas grill?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe a slow cooker dish?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have a toaster oven or can borrow one for the weekend?  I was without my oven for about 3 weeks this year and relied heavily on my toaster oven.  I also used my crock-pot quite a bit.  Perhaps you can use your crock-pot to prepare your casserole.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow you guys are fast!!!
Yes I have a crock pot and gas grill. I'm not sure how I would make it in the crock but I suppose indirect heat on the grill would have the same effect correct Andy? 
It's under 6 inches of snow though.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

First get a shovel...

Yes, indirect heat is the answer. Light one side and place the casserole dish on the other side on a cookie sheet. Bake as you would in your oven. After all, the gas grill is the same basic configuration as an oven. If your grill has a thermometer, try to adjust the heat to the right one for the casserole. It will fluctuate some but casseroles are forgiving.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

I've got 4 burners on it, do you think lighting 1 on each side and putting the dish in between would cook more evenly than lighting 2 on one side, or does it not really matter?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

One on each side with the dish in the middle.  You've already got it all figured out!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks! 
Maybe DH is right, I should sit and crank the 'ol brain a bit before I decide I don't know anything.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

You had the answers.  All I did was agree with you.  Sounds like DH was right.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay... what is so important about indirect heat?  Does that just mean the flames are not hitting it?


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah I think the problem is that the flames on the bottom of your pan would burn it before it cooked it.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 7, 2007)

those old electric roasters (great for turkey or chili) work well as small ovens and I have one in my basement for such emergencies.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Do you have a toaster oven or can borrow one for the weekend? I was without my oven for about 3 weeks this year and relied heavily on my toaster oven. I also used my crock-pot quite a bit. Perhaps you can use your crock-pot to prepare your casserole.


 
It's all assembled and ready to go on the grill, but I was wondering, maybe you could look at this and see if a crockpot could be used somehow? It sounded good, I just didn't know how I'd convert it. 

Cordon Bleu Casserole - Allrecipes


----------



## auntdot (Dec 7, 2007)

I was wondering if one could d a version in a saute pan.

Take pounded out chicken and gently saute it.  Not too much.

Then make a roulade with the ham and cheese.

Sear it a bit in the pan for color.

Then cover and let cook until done.

Just an idea and it might be a bit tricky, but it just might work.


----------

